# Rumaki Recipe



## Constance (Sep 24, 2005)

You will like this even if you don't care for chicken livers. It's hard on the arteries, but we save it for a special treat.

Ramaki

  1	pint  	chicken livers; drained, rinsed
  1-2	lb  	bacon; thick sliced
  1	can  	water chestnuts; drained, halved
  1	  	soy sauce                          

Cut bacon strips in half. Lay two pieces of bacon criss-crossed on cutting board. Put a  1-1/2" piece of chicken liver in middle, top with a water chestnut half, and wrap bacon around all, securing with toothpicks. Place in baking dish and sprinkle liberally with soy sauce. Allow to marinate in refrigerator for 1 hour, or until ready to cook. Grill outdoors or broil, basting with soy sauce, and turning once or twice. 
*These are easier to handle when chilled. and if you don't try to turn them to often.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Constance,

I couldn't help but feel a retro vibe from this recipe


----------



## licia (Sep 24, 2005)

I think it would be better tasting and better for us without the chicken livers.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 25, 2005)

But then it wouldn't be rumaki!  


I'd rather think of all the good iron and minerals in the liver than all the bad stuff!


----------



## auntdot (Sep 25, 2005)

Rumaki may be an oldie, but it is a goodie.

Wrap a rasher of bacon about almost anything and it tastes good.


----------



## Constance (Sep 25, 2005)

auntdotWrap a rasher of bacon about almost anything and it tastes good.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> You got that right, auntdot!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2005)

The only way I eat liver is in rumaki.  Love 'em.


----------



## Constance (Sep 25, 2005)

Mudbug, your avatar makes me hungry!


----------



## Claire (Oct 9, 2005)

I LOVE _REAL_ rumaki, meaning with the liver.  Most people around here make it with a bit of chicken breast, but I have one friend who will make it with liver, just for me!  (I'd never bother since I maybe know two people in the whole town who would eat it with liver, and my husband is one of them!!).  Why is it that I was the only child in the world who loved liver, and it got "declared" as bad for you?  Once or twice a year we splurge and make something with liver (usually chicken) or eat it at our local steakhouse (calves).  It's incredible when you're my age to start trying to think of something that was so ordinary and universally disliked has become a real treat.  When I was young, single and broke, you could get a pound of chicken livers for something like 80 cents.  A head of cabbage was equally cheap.  I'd make a stir-fry with the two of them, and my cat and I would live off of that for days.  Even though liver is still inexpensive, I've come to think of it as a luxury.  Makes me feel old.


----------



## Constance (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger, Claire. I remember a time when I began sounding like my mother. Now I sound like my grandmother!   
The thing about ramaki is that people who hate liver still love it if you can get them to take a bite.


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 9, 2005)

I was recently served a "rumaki" with scallops wrapped in bacon...it was yummy!  Pineapple chunks work well too.  Many folks I've served the real thing to didn't know it was chicken liver and loved it!


----------



## amber (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds great Constance.  I havent had chicken livers in ages, but I do like them.


----------

